# Rahmengrösse M oder L



## cash999 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Immer diese Probleme mit der Rahmengrösse 

Ich habe folgende Körpermasse und wäre dankbar für eure Unterstützung betreffend der richtigen Rahmengrösse:

Grösse 178, Schrittlänge 86

Wann nimmt man M und wann L? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?

Danke für die Feedbacks.

Grüsse cash


----------



## Snap4x (22. Mai 2011)

Kommt drauf an was du fahren willst und um welches Rad es sich handelt... 
Weil ein CC-Rad in L ist anders groß als ein FR-Bike in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cash999 (22. Mai 2011)

Habe ich ganz vergessen, es handelt sich um ein Nerve XC 8.0 und ich möchte es für längere Touren (5 Std.) und später für einen Alpencross


----------



## Battler (22. Mai 2011)

Schließe mich mal der Frage an, bin aber noch 2 cm größer. 
Laut Canyon-PPS ist 86 ja die letzte "M-Schrittlänge" ...


----------



## thomas_127 (22. Mai 2011)

An alle hier:
Ich war gestern bei Canyon probefahren. Habe mich dann auch gleich noch mal vermessen lassen. Größe 180cm, Schrittlänge 86,5cm, Torsolänge 62cm und Armlänge 59cm. Anzeige schwankte auch zwischen M und L. Wollte eigenltich auch den L Rahmen nehmen, da ich des öfteren lange Touren fahre und nicht so sportlich sitzen wollte. Nach der Probefahrt war für mich allerdings klar, dass es ein M Rahmen werden muss. Selbst auf dem geteerten Parkplatz habe ich mich auf dem L Rahmen unsicher und nicht wendig genug gefühlt. Auf M dagegen war ich sofort eins mit dem Bike und alle Fahrübungen gingen ohne Probleme. Die 300km Anreise haben sich definitiv gelohnt, da ich sonst wahrscheinlich den L Rahmen bestellt hätte (auch wegen der Lieferzeit).
P.S. habe mir ein Nerve XC 7.0 bestellt


----------



## Battler (22. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.
Dann wird es wohl auch bei mir ein "M" werden.


----------



## thomas_127 (22. Mai 2011)

Battler schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Dann wird es wohl auch bei mir ein "M" werden.



Würde ich auch empfehlen. Alle Mitarbeiter mit denen ich gestern gesprochen habe empfehlten mir den kleineren Rahmen. Selbst Leute mir 90cm Schrittlänge haben M gekauft.


----------



## Charly_Brown (22. Mai 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Würde ich auch empfehlen. Alle Mitarbeiter mit denen ich gestern gesprochen habe empfehlten mir den kleineren Rahmen. Selbst Leute mir 90cm Schrittlänge haben M gekauft.



Hi,

ich habe mir bei 1,82m und SL 90cm für das L entschieden. Die Entscheidung war knapp und das L ist nicht so wendig wie das M. Aber allein beim Sitzen fühlte ich mich zu weit vorne über dem Lenker und das in der Ebene. Bergab kommt das Gefühl dann ja noch eher.

Die Mitarbeiter raten grundsätzlich zum kleineren Rahmen wenn man auf der Grenze ist. Ich habe mich aber auf dem M nicht wohl gefühlt. Ich fühlte mich irgendwie etwas "zusammengestaucht" wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein...


----------



## ridick (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mit meinen 1,78m und einer SL von 85 auch ein paar Runden mit den Rahmen in M und L auf dem Parkplatz gedreht. Ich war stark am überlegen. Angenehmer war's auf dem Rad in Größe M. Auf dem L war's mir zu gestreckt. 
Wobei bei mir auch der Gedanke kam das Rad in L zu nehmen und stattdessen einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren. Wäre diese Vorgehensweise zu empfehlen?
Denn: Bei meiner Wohlfühlposition habe ich bei der Rahmengröße M die Sattelstütze bis zur Markierung ausgezogen. Eigentlich würde ich die Stütze lieber noch 5mm über die Markierung hinausziehen. Was meint ihr, wäre das ok oder muss man sich dann Gedanken um die Steifigkeit des Stückchens Sattelrohr über dem Oberrohr machen? Mit ihren 10cm bindet diese bis zur Mitte des Oberrohres ein.


----------



## dispocheck (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen.

Auch ich musste mich vor ca. 3 Wochen zwischen M und L beim Nerve XC entscheiden (Größe 184cm,  SL 86cm, 78 kg). Nach "ausgiebiger" Testfahrt bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz habe ich mich für die Größe L entschieden.

Beim M saß ich viel zu "gestaucht" im Rad, stieß bei der Kurvenfahrt bzw. beim "aus dem Sattel gehen" mit den Knien an den Lenker und meine Freundin meinte, ich würde auf dem "kleinen Kinderbike" aussehen wie ein Gorilla auf einem Zirkusrad (stimmt übrigens wirklich: die Kombination mit Sattelstütze maximal ausgezogen und geometriebedingt stark abfallenden Oberrohr schaut ausgesprochen blöde aus, wie ich selbt beim Vorbeifahren an der Schaufensterfront sehen konnte). Übrigens haben mir alle Verkäufer bei Canyon das L empfohlen...

Mein Fazit: Nach Koblenz fahren und ausprobieren!

Für mich ist L die perfekte Wahl. Ich sitze schön sportlich gestreckt auf dem Rad, bin trotzdem noch wendig genug für Trails und hab keine Probleme mit dem Rücken nach stundenlangen Ausfahrten.


----------



## Charly_Brown (22. Mai 2011)

dispocheck schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Für mich ist L die perfekte Wahl. Ich sitze schön sportlich gestreckt auf dem Rad, bin trotzdem noch wendig genug für Trails und hab keine Probleme mit dem Rücken nach stundenlangen Ausfahrten.



Hat du dein's  schon? Du glücklicher. Welches hast du genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cash999 (23. Mai 2011)

ridick schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinen 1,78m und einer SL von 85 auch ein paar Runden mit den Rahmen in M und L auf dem Parkplatz gedreht. Ich war stark am überlegen. Angenehmer war's auf dem Rad in Größe M. Auf dem L war's mir zu gestreckt.
> Wobei bei mir auch der Gedanke kam das Rad in L zu nehmen und stattdessen einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren. Wäre diese Vorgehensweise zu empfehlen?
> Denn: Bei meiner Wohlfühlposition habe ich bei der Rahmengröße M die Sattelstütze bis zur Markierung ausgezogen. Eigentlich würde ich die Stütze lieber noch 5mm über die Markierung hinausziehen. Was meint ihr, wäre das ok oder muss man sich dann Gedanken um die Steifigkeit des Stückchens Sattelrohr über dem Oberrohr machen? Mit ihren 10cm bindet diese bis zur Mitte des Oberrohres ein.


 Das ist ganz genau die Frage welche ich mir auch stelle! Was wirst du nehmen M mit ev. längerem Vorbau oder L mit ev. verkürztem Vorbau?


----------



## LimaBravo (24. Mai 2011)

ich hab beim XC9 bei 177 und 86 den 110ner Vorbau nachträglich ausgetauscht, Radl war mir bergauf zu agil, jetzt paßt`s


----------



## Bikebmin (24. Mai 2011)

Dispocheck trifft auch meine Erfahrungen  - bis auf das Gewicht bei 1 cm weniger Körpergröße  :



dispocheck schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Auch ich musste mich vor ca. 3 Wochen zwischen M und L beim Nerve XC entscheiden (Größe 184cm,  SL 86cm, 78 kg). Nach "ausgiebiger" Testfahrt bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz habe ich mich für die Größe L entschieden.
> 
> ...



Einzige Ergänzung:
Wenn Probefahren, dann besser etwas länger - wenn möglich. Entweder in Heerlen (bei Aachen) oder ja angeblich auch in Koblenz. Jeweils mit GPS am Rad eine von Canyon angebotene Tour nehmen.
Man legt ja auch ordentlich Geld auf den Tisch und da sollte man sich schon sicher sein und nicht über eine Fehlinvestition ärgern!

Nach 2 Std. mit Nerve XC in M war ich im Rücken unangenehm verspannt. Beim L nicht. Geworden ist es dann zwar das Nerve MR aber ebenfalls in L.

Noch was zum MESSEN der SCHRITTLÄNGE:
Lustige Eigenmessungen halbnackt mit Buch oder Wasserwaage zwischen den Beinen vor einem Türrahmen können Ergebnisse mit Differenzen von 2 - 3 cm ergeben. Je nachdem wie stark & weit das Buch / die Wasserwaage halt in die Kronjuwelen gezogen wird.
Eine dabei getragene Jeans oder starke Stoffhose macht das Ergebnis auch nicht besser.
Lachende & spöttelnde Mitbewohner auch nicht.


----------



## Bikebmin (24. Mai 2011)

Frage @ Canyon

Ich lese nun schon länger bei MTB-News (nicht nur diesen Beitrag) und das Thema "Welche Rahmengröße - M oder L" scheint sehr oft zu kommen.

Nach der Anzahl der Beiträge von Leuten mehr oder weniger zwischen M & L frage ich mich nun, ob eine Anpassung der Rahmengeometrien des M nach oben oder des L nach unten, sinnvoll wäre.

Dagegen spricht dann aber die Statistik. Angeblich liegt die Durchschnittsgröße von Männern in Deutschland bei 177cm. Womit das M genau richtig liegen würde?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Mai 2011)

Ach ja!!! Canyon bietet auch Touren zu Bike kennenlernen an?

Wie läuft das den genau ab? 
Bin jetzt äußerst neugierig


----------



## speichenquaeler (24. Mai 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht dann aber die Statistik. Angeblich liegt die Durchschnittsgröße von Männern in Deutschland bei 177cm. Womit das M genau richtig liegen würde?


 
Die Statistik beinhaltet aber auch diejenigen Männer, die altersbedingt nur noch 4 rädrig unterwegs sind und im Schnitt kleiner sind als die jetzt 20 Jährigen bis 30 Jährigen...

Ein MTB ist nun mal kein geriatrieschen Produkt, das es auf Kasse gibt! ;-)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebmin (24. Mai 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Die Statistik beinhaltet aber auch diejenigen Männer, die altersbedingt nur noch 4 rädrig unterwegs sind und im Schnitt kleiner sind als die jetzt 20 Jährigen bis 30 Jährigen...
> 
> Ein MTB ist nun mal kein geriatrieschen Produkt, das es auf Kasse gibt! ;-)
> 
> Gruß



 Ich hatte vorher extra noch gegoogelt. Meine Annahme war nämlich irgendwas auch um 183 - 185 cm Körpergröße.

Es ist auch nicht so ganz klar bei der Statistik, ob die mit dem Alter kleiner werdenen Männer auch mit drin sind. 

Die Antwort auf die Frage, ob die Rahmenbauer sich an derartigen Statistiken orientieren, kann uns nur Canyon und Co. beantworten.

Kommt ja vielleicht noch.


----------



## Bikebmin (24. Mai 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ach ja!!! Canyon bietet auch Touren zu Bike kennenlernen an?
> 
> Wie läuft das den genau ab?
> Bin jetzt äußerst neugierig



Es gibt hier verschiedene Aussagen dazu, z.B. Feb. 2008:


mr.miro schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn jemand bei Canyon in Koblenz eine Probefahrt machen möchte, so wird  derjenige etwas enttäuscht sein. Man kann sich zwar das gewünschte Bike  aussuchen (nicht alle Größen vorhanden), aber man ist gezwungen die  Runden auf einem relativ kleinem Parkplatz zu drehen. Diesen zu  verlassen ist leider nicht gestattet. So eine Probefahrt ist für mich  wenig bis gar nicht hilfreich.
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwo habe ich das auch mal in einem Newsletter gelesen und sogar Tracks von der Tour um Koblenz gesehen. Bei Interesse ruf doch mal in Koblenz an.


----------



## Charly_Brown (24. Mai 2011)

LimaBravo schrieb:


> ich hab beim XC9 bei 177 und 86 den 110ner Vorbau nachträglich ausgetauscht, Radl war mir bergauf zu agil, jetzt paßt`s



Und welche Rahmengrösse hast? Und welchen Vorbau hast du nun verbaut?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Mai 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Es gibt hier verschiedene Aussagen dazu, z.B. Feb. 2008:
> 
> 
> Irgendwo habe ich das auch mal in einem Newsletter gelesen und sogar Tracks von der Tour um Koblenz gesehen. Bei Interesse ruf doch mal in Koblenz an.



Das ist ja genial
Hab immer gedacht man kann nur auf´n Parkplatz eine Runde drehen.

Dann würd ich doch die 350km bis nach Koblenz investieren


----------



## Charly_Brown (25. Mai 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Das ist ja genial
> Hab immer gedacht man kann nur auf´n Parkplatz eine Runde drehen.
> 
> Dann würd ich doch die 350km bis nach Koblenz investieren



Mach dich da lieber nochmal schlau. Zum einen steht auf der Homepage etwas anderes und zum anderen glaube ich kaum, das die z.B. am Samstag eines ihrer Showroom-Bikes rausgeben.


----------



## ridick (27. Mai 2011)

cash999 schrieb:


> Das ist ganz genau die Frage welche ich mir auch stelle! Was wirst du nehmen M mit ev. längerem Vorbau oder L mit ev. verkürztem Vorbau?




ich habe das rad in m länger gefahren. nach ein paar km hat mir auch die sattelhöhe bis zur markierung ausgereicht. hat wunderbar gepasst. ein längerer vorbau ist auch nicht von nöten.von daher fällt meine wahl ganz eindeutig auf die rahmengröße m.


----------



## Titanwade (28. Mai 2011)

cash999 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Immer diese Probleme mit der Rahmengrösse
> 
> ...



Ich würde mich voll und ganz auf die Angaben des Herstellers verlassen. Diese findest du unter canyon.de


----------



## fkal (28. Mai 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Ich würde mich voll und ganz auf die Angaben des Herstellers verlassen. Diese findest du unter canyon.de



hätte ich das gemacht, so würde ich heute mit der falschen rahmengrößer herumfahren.


----------



## Suicyclist (30. Mai 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Angeblich liegt die Durchschnittsgröße von Männern in Deutschland bei 177cm.



KRASS!

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mal behaupten kann, ich sei "überdurchschnittlich groß" (ausser im Italien-Urlaub)!

Es kommt ja bei der richtigen Größenwahl auch sehr aufs jeweilige Modell, auf den bevorzugten Einzatzbereich oder persönliche Vorlieben an.

Ich, 178/85, fahre mein 2011er FRX in Größe M.
Wenn ich downhill-orientierter und nach dem Motto "Länge läuft" unterwegs wäre, hättew mir vielleicht auch L getaugt.
Ich hab's aber lieber kompakter und verspielter und bin mit meiner Größenwahl top-zufrieden.

Mein Fixie hingegen ist mir "dem Papier nach" mit RH60 eigentlich viel zu groß, liegt mir aber prima und ich würd's nicht kleiner haben wollen!


----------



## patrick78 (1. Juni 2011)

hi leute,

man liest hier (und auch sonst) immer wieder die frage nach der richtigen rahmengröße. lt. konfigurator auf der canyon-seite brauch ich ein "L", aber hier werden immer recht ähnliche körpermasse diskutiert, die dann doch lieber ein "M" nehmen sollen.

hier mal meine daten:
körpergröße 180cm
schrittlänge 86cm
torso 60cm
arme 63cm
gewicht ~81kg

was meint ihr, wäre der richtige rahmen?

fahr grad ein cube ltd mit 18" rahmen und das ist mir recht klein (musste einen 110er vorbau montieren um ne bessere position zu erhalten).

gruss
patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (1. Juni 2011)

patrick78 schrieb:


> was meint ihr, wäre der richtige rahmen?



um welches Rad gehts?


----------



## patrick78 (1. Juni 2011)

ui sorry....canyon nerve xc


----------



## Charly_Brown (1. Juni 2011)

patrick78 schrieb:


> ui sorry....canyon nerve xc



Hinfahren und Probefahren. Wenn du dir mal den ganzen Thread durchliest (der dreht fast ausschliesslich um da Nerve XC) dann wirst du beide Meinungen finden.

Ich (182/89-90) habe mich für L entschieden, weil ich beim M die Sattelstütze zu weit rausziehen musste um mich wohl zu fühlen.


----------



## cash999 (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, Nachdem ich doch dieses Thema ins Leben gerufen habe, möchte ich euch meinen Entscheidung und Erfahrung nicht vorenthalten....
Nach langem hin und her und nach einigen Tests mit Konkurrenzprodukten welche eine ähnliche Rahmengrösse wie das Canyon haben, habe ich mich für die Grösse M entschieden.
Nach jetzt gut 2 Wochen und 6 Fahrten bin ich mit der gewählten Grösse sowie dem Bike zu 120 % zufrieden!!
Ich hoffe die Freude hält noch lange an auf jeden Fall freue ich mich schon auf die nächste Fahrt


----------



## Bikebmin (12. Juli 2011)

cash999
Danke für die Rückmeldung  und weiterhin viel Spaß beim MTBiken. Kommt in Foren leider nicht oft vor, daß sich die Leutz zurückmelden, und hilft dann auch anderen nicht weiter.


----------



## probiker5 (25. Februar 2013)

Hi, etwas spät aber ich poste es mal trotzdem. Vielleicht liest dies ja trotzdem einer 

ich bin 185cm groß und meine Schrittlänge beträgt 88,5cm.
Interessiere mich für den Grand Canyon AL Rahmen.
Gibs entweder in M oder L der mir passen muss.

Suche was agiles und sportliches (also eher den kleineren). Das PPS zeigt mir gerade so L an.
Ab 88cm Schrittlänge zeigt das PPS L an.

Sollte dann nicht der M das richtige sein?
Im Endeffekt kann man ja eh alles noch feintunen.
Der L hat auch ein ziemlich hohes Steuerrohr, da wird es schwer eine gute Sattelüberhöhung hinzubekommen.
Spricht doch eher alles für M oder nicht? Die Sattelstützenüberhöhung sollte ich mit einer 400mm Stütze bei dem M Rahmen hinbekommen.

Meine Beine sind im Verhältnis zu dem Oberkörper eher kurz, also sollte die Oberrohrlänge des M Rahmens doch ausreichen oder?
Sitzrohrlänge kann man ja ganz einfach mit der stütze einstellen.
MfG  und vielen Dank


----------



## Keeper1407 (26. Februar 2013)

> Hi, etwas spät aber ich poste es mal trotzdem. Vielleicht liest dies ja trotzdem einer
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Hi jungs
> Also ihr meint das der Hardtailrahmen in 18" passt?
> 
> Hab nochmal genau nachgemessen. Körpergröße 186cm und Schrittlänge 88.5cm.
> ...


Ich empfehle Dir einen Rahmen in der Größe L. Du kannst aber auch gerne einen 18er Rahmen nehmen, wenn Du früher zum Orthopäden willst...


----------



## probiker5 (27. Februar 2013)

Hi
Heisst das ich auf dem 18er zu gestaucht sitzen würde oder?

Kann man das aber im Grunde nicht anpassen durch Vorbau oder Kröpfung?
Lg


----------



## principiarsl (27. Februar 2013)

cash999 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, Nachdem ich doch dieses Thema ins Leben gerufen habe, möchte ich euch meinen Entscheidung und Erfahrung nicht vorenthalten....
> Nach langem hin und her und nach einigen Tests mit Konkurrenzprodukten welche eine ähnliche Rahmengrösse wie das Canyon haben, habe ich mich für die Grösse M entschieden.
> Nach jetzt gut 2 Wochen und 6 Fahrten bin ich mit der gewählten Grösse sowie dem Bike zu 120 % zufrieden!!
> Ich hoffe die Freude hält noch lange an auf jeden Fall freue ich mich schon auf die nächste Fahrt



Denke auch, dass das tiptop passen sollte bei deinen Maßen - viel Spaß damit!

*@probiker5:*
Würde dir einen Rahmen in L empfehlen.
Ich selber bin 1,84m, habe eine SL von 89cm und fahre das GC 9.9 in L.
Der Vorbau ist mittlerweile negativ gedreht und es ist nur noch 1cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau.
Für mein Empfinden wäre mir der Rahmen in M zu klein, da man zu gestaucht darauf sitzt.
Das gute an Größe L bei Canyon ist ja eigentlich, dass es 19" entspricht und nicht 20" wie z.B. bei Radon. 
Also eher eine Zwischengröße und wie für unsere Körpermaße gemacht 

Gruß,
Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LastNinja (27. Februar 2013)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt kann man ja eh alles noch feintunen.
> Der L hat auch ein ziemlich hohes Steuerrohr, da wird es schwer eine gute Sattelüberhöhung hinzubekommen.
> Spricht doch eher alles für M oder nicht? Die Sattelstützenüberhöhung sollte ich mit einer 400mm Stütze bei dem M Rahmen hinbekommen.
> 
> ...



Eindeutig L. Das wird denke ich sehr gut passen. Wenn du schon schreibst das dein Oberkörper eher länger ist (kann ich nicht beurteilen) dann spricht das umso mehr für L statt M.

Notfalls drehst du einfach den Vorbau nach unten wenn du noch mehr Überhöhung möchtest oder montierst einen flacheren Lenker am L. Gerade bei einem Rad wie dem Grand Canyon ist das Thema Wendigkeit total überbewertet. Ich will nicht wissen wie viele sich mit dem Floh "Wendigkeit" im Ohr den Körper kaputt machen wg. einem zu kleinen Rad.


----------



## SKAAS96 (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo ich bin 181cm groß reicht mir dann ein M BEI Santa Cruz oder eher L was meint ihr ? 
(will eher springen usw)


----------



## Landjaeger (21. Juni 2018)

Hi, darf ich mich mal kurz ein einklinken bezüglich der Größe bei einem Pathlite.

Empfohlen wurde M und gewählt habe ich M. Nun bin ich unschlüssig ob ich es behalten oder umtauschen soll?
Leider ist mit der Aufwand mit Verpacken und nochmals warten nicht wirklich wert. Könnte ich vor Ort das Bike tauschen, dann würde ich es wohl eher machen.

Die Maße sind:
Größe 182cm
Schrittlänge 92cm
Gewicht 66
Torso 65
Schulterbreite
Armlänge 68


----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2018)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> Hi, darf ich mich mal kurz ein einklinken bezüglich der Größe bei einem Pathlite.
> 
> Empfohlen wurde M und gewählt habe ich M. Nun bin ich unschlüssig ob ich es behalten oder umtauschen soll?
> Leider ist mit der Aufwand mit Verpacken und nochmals warten nicht wirklich wert. Könnte ich vor Ort das Bike tauschen, dann würde ich es wohl eher machen.
> ...



Dein Schrittlänge ist 89 und nicht 92. Du kannst nicht so einfach Vorort tauschen. Denn Dein altes Rad muß erstmal begutachtet werden ob soweit alles einwandfrei ist (kann ja sonst jeder behaupten). Und dann muß das Pathlight in L auch erstmal als Bike to go verfügbar sein (hast das mal geprüft ?...sprich aus dem Lager abrufbar. D.h. Du kannst das L dann sofort mitnehmen, wirst es aber bezahlen müssen, und bekommst dann das Geld vom dort gelassenen M später zurückerstattet. Es sei denn Du hast gaaaaaaaanz viel Glück und ein Mitarbeiter mit viel Zeit packt vor Deinen Augen das Rad aus und bewertet es gleich. Mußt Du selbst wissen...


----------



## Landjaeger (22. Juni 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Dein Schrittlänge ist 89 und nicht 92


Nein, ich hatte nicht genau gemessen. Es sind ca. 90-91cm (aber ein cm hin oder her...)



Landjaeger schrieb:


> Könnte ich vor Ort das Bike tauschen, dann würde ich es wohl eher machen.





filiale schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht so einfach Vorort tauschen.


Ich weiß, ich wollte auch nur damit ausdrücken, wenn es möglich wäre in den Laden zu gehen und das Bike von M auf L zu tauschen, dann wäre es sicherlich einfacher als alles nochmals zu verpacken und zurückzuschicken.

Daher behalte ich nun auch das M und hoffe damit glücklich zu werden. Neue Griffe von Ergon für die Grip Shift Schaltung sind auch schon bestellt


----------



## harryhallers (22. Juni 2018)

M mit 182?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landjaeger (22. Juni 2018)

harryhallers schrieb:


> M mit 182?


Ja. Schau dir mal die Geometrie an. M ist bei Körpergröße 178-184cm. 
Es ist kein MTB, geht eher in Richtung Road/Cross/Trekking.


----------



## filiale (22. Juni 2018)

Ich würde auch tauschen, zumal die SL jetzt sogar noch länger ist mit 90-91. Aber jeder wie er mag. Ich hoffe die Bequemlichkeit des zurückschickens wird nicht bereut.


----------



## samedi (10. Januar 2019)

Hi zusammen, ich grabe das hier mal wieder aus.

Stehe grade vor dem Kauf eines Pathlite als Arbeits Pendel Bike.
Ich bin 175 mit SL82. Weiss nicht ob ich M oder S nehmen soll. 
PPS sagt Größe S, weiss aber nicht so recht ob das nicht vielleicht zu gedrungen ist.
Hat vielleicht jemand ähnliche Maße und besitzt schon ein Pathlite?


----------

